# clomid for testicle atrophy?



## wildjess (Feb 25, 2012)

can clomid help testicle shrinkage ? could it restore them?


----------



## supaman23 (Feb 25, 2012)

Clomid is a SERM that was originally intended for females to treat infertility. It was later used by men to treat impotence.

When used in pct (or when exogenous hormones are abscent), it binds to the estrogen receptors in hypothalamus and anterior pituitary without activating them and inhibits the negative feedback. This will stimulate the body to produce LH and FSH to simulate endo test production.

Now if the leydig cells have been dormant for a long time, it might be harder to reverse testicular hypertrophy, that's when hcg is used.

So in conclusion, it may help reverse testicle shrinkage but it all depends on the response from your leydig cells to GnRH.


----------



## wildjess (Feb 25, 2012)

*hcg*

okat thnx bro,im off cycle runin sum hcg to bring my boys up,then a was gonna hit them with clomid to get it started again


----------



## fn257 (Feb 26, 2012)

When I first started on TRT my Doc had me using Clomid for a while but then he let me switch to HCG. I had no shrinkage on it but I do feel better on HCG.


----------



## wildjess (Apr 1, 2012)

ive been takin 50mg for a week balls are gettinnnnnn huge and hangin low and also lots of energy,is this a good sign? thnx


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 1, 2012)

Not sure is serious 

You just said "I have a lot of energy, and, huge nuts. Is this good?"
derp derp


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 1, 2012)

supaman23 said:


> Clomid is a SERM that was originally intended for females to treat infertility. It was later used by men to treat impotence.
> 
> When used in pct (or when exogenous hormones are abscent), it binds to the estrogen receptors in hypothalamus and anterior pituitary without activating them and inhibits the negative feedback. This will stimulate the body to produce LH and FSH to simulate endo test production.
> 
> ...



Solid post !


----------



## wildjess (Apr 1, 2012)

bro will clomid keep my boys big once i stop r will they shrink back down


----------



## Hymlock (Apr 1, 2012)

On another board, posted by a Body Builder (it's his board) - People that use extended cycles or cycle all year log - he said, use clomid - MWF, to keep the testes stimulated.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 1, 2012)

Testicular size is not the best indication of what your test levels are doing so don't judge soley off that. 

They shrink cause they are shut down. Once they are back up and working they should remain at that size. They should not atrophy until u do another cycle

I would suggest hcg for oct next time and a more aggressive pct protocol 

Vs trying to play catch up as u are. It's easy to lose gains in an estro rich low test environment when a poorly planned oct/pct is used

IMHO oct/pct is more crucial then the gear itself......unless u are a pro and just cruise baby!  But then u are a trt candidate


----------



## wildjess (Apr 2, 2012)

okat thnx bro im just tryin to figure out how long i should run clomid for i ve been doin 50 for a week and now 25 eod the sides were killlin me but my balls are still big


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 2, 2012)

wildjess said:


> okat thnx bro im just tryin to figure out how long i should run clomid for i ve been doin 50 for a week and now 25 eod the sides were killlin me but my balls are still big



what sides?


----------



## Grozny (Apr 2, 2012)

Clomid support gonadotropin release and it wont prevent testo supression on cycle . Actually there is merit to using hCG throughout the use of AAS, so the HPTA is less suppressed and atrophied (testes). This could make recovery faster. If you avoid atrophy of the testes, recovery of your natural testosterone should be much faster. The added endogenous testosterone may help muscle mass to some extent, though its effects are probably going to be insignificant next to the exogenous AAS.

I think there is some merit to a shorter PCT, or even just the use of clomid, if the cycle has been brief. I think the impact PCT is going to have will depend a lot on how suppressed your HPT axis is (usually related to the length of use).


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 2, 2012)

Bro it doesn't sound like you put much thought into your pct before doing this

if you're off cycle now, continue with the 50mg clomid every day for a total of four weeks. If you really are experiencing bad sides from it drop it to 25mg a day the last 2 weeks or continue at 50mg

using a serm can raise test levels above normal so I suppose they could shrink slightly again when you come off but then they will normalize


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 2, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Clomid support gonadotropin release and it wont prevent testo supression on cycle . Actually there is merit to using hCG throughout the use of AAS, so the HPTA is less suppressed and atrophied (testes). This could make recovery faster. If you avoid atrophy of the testes, recovery of your natural testosterone should be much faster. The added endogenous testosterone may help muscle mass to some extent, though its effects are probably going to be insignificant next to the exogenous AAS.
> 
> I think there is some merit to a shorter PCT, or even just the use of clomid, if the cycle has been brief. I think the impact PCT is going to have will depend a lot on how suppressed your HPT axis is (usually related to the length of use).



Nice post bro!


----------

